# EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK !!!! TOO TOO EXCITED FOR WORDS!



## Stazz (Oct 20, 2009)

We're getting a PUPPY ! A pug puppy to be exact 
We're meeting the woman tomorrow evening at the vet, the little boy puggy will be checked right in front of me, and if the vet says he's 100%, then he'll be coming home with us !!!!!!! HOLD THUMBS !!!!!!!!! I am too excited ! He is so so so cute


----------



## Isa (Oct 20, 2009)

Awww Sooo cute  You are so luckyyy Stace  I can't wait to see his picture.
Good luck tomorrow  and keep us updated!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Puppies are such fun I just love their puppy breath . How old is he. Oh, and Congratulations.
Stace how hard is it to get puppies exported to SA? Keep this up you will have to stay in Dubai or pay a ransom to export  Now have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 20, 2009)

I certainly don't mean to take any wind out of your sails...but dogs and tortoises do not mix, especially puppys. Dogs think tortoises are chew toys and it's a very dangerous thing to have dogs and tortoises. By the time you realize the dog is chewing on the tort, the tort is injured or dead.
So, I'm sorry, I do not feel glad you got a puppy. I worry that Tallula will become a chew toy.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pugs are small dogs though, and I know our Stace will keep them seperate.

Reid really wants to get a pug, when we finally have a dog (and an apt where it is OK to have one) that is the breed for us.

Be sure to post pics.

Oh, but agreeing with Maggie, as much as you may want to "introduce them" I reallllllly stress that you don't.


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 20, 2009)

The first baby sulcata I owned was chewed on by my brothers dog. I came home Christmas Eve and my mom told me what happened and my dad said he was fine. He wouldn't open up his eyes after that and I took him to the vet and he died a couple days later. Very sad. But if Tallula is up off the floor then I dont see a pug getting her.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition. I am assuming "hold thumbs" means "cross fingers"? I always love hearing the Queen's English and trying to figure out how to translate it into American dialect.

Of course you are prepared for sleepless nights, a whole new schedule (revolving around the puppy) and a new level of activity that will make you glad to return to "Tallula speed" every now and then.

Having a puppy is a lot like having a baby, which is why I never ventured into dog ownership; five kids kept me plenty busy! I am sure you'll make the transition just fine...but allow yourself extra time if you feel overwhelmed!


----------



## Laura (Oct 20, 2009)

A pug in Dubai? They dont take the heat well at all.. but i guess that is what air conditioning is for! and vaccuume cleaners,, as pugs SHED A LOT!
good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Stazz (Oct 20, 2009)

Lol thanks everyone !!!!
Maggie, I promise, you don not have to worry, Tallula is our first priority, and we've already started to build a lid for her enclosure with mesh and wood, she'll be 100% protected. I will definitely NOT introduce them, I really wouldn't want to take the risk. Nick and I know the risks, but puppy can't even reach Tallula's enclosure, its on wheels and the sides are pretty high, even fully grown puppy won't get to her. We have a GREAT vacuum cleaner and great A/c, puppy will be coming with me to work for the first while. We're really just so excited to add to our family, and so ready for the new responsibility. We have it all in order, and have trainers ready and waiting  he's actually not as young as you would expect, he's just over 3months old now....they are not allowed to be shipped into UAE any younger than that. We're meeting at the vet on Sat, if all is well, he'll be home with us  I promise Maggie, you don't have to worry! So not today, but Saturday we'll have him, I just know it !

Robs, we're looking at the name Yoda (from star wars) for the little guy  He looks like Yoda, but we're still not 100% yet, we're viewing him on Saturday now, as he's fresh out of quarantine then in Dubai. The woman has just had them shipped over, can't think of the country now where she said they're from! I spoke to the vet about dog types in Dubai, she said pugs are perfect for apartment living as they are not outside type doggies. I have 3 different friends here with pugs, and they thrive !
Steph, yep it means crossed fingers ! LOL. I try speak the lingo, but every now and then I say things where people go HUH?!?! hehe 

So I'll keep ya'll updated 

Here's the pic the lady sent of him, she sent other pics too, but this is my fave....look at his beautiful little face awwwwwwwww


----------



## Isa (Oct 21, 2009)

Awwww Yoda is soooo cute  I love his name too


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2009)

He looks like Yoda too. My grandson has a Pug. They're pretty cute little doggies.

Yvonne
(who's gonna' get a doberman pup some day!!)


----------



## Stazz (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone  Isa, how cute is he huh ! I am just freaking out with excitement to have him in my arms !!!!!!!!
Yvonne, I love dobermans....with our apartment, can't of course have one, but when we settle down back home, I'll def have one. We want sooo many animals haha. He does indeed look like Yoda ! We've gone through literally thousands of names, but Yoda seems to stick  They have SUCH amazing personalities, our friends here have a girl pug, and she is awesome!


----------



## Isa (Oct 21, 2009)

Yvonne, when you do get a Doberman, do not forget to share the pics with us. I always wanted a duberman but I am allergic to dog.
Stace, Yoda suits him perfeclty


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 21, 2009)

Yoda is a great name for your adorable little pug! He is so cuuuuuuute!!! Good luck with the adjustments to the new addition!


----------



## Candy (Oct 21, 2009)

You don't have to tell me how cute they are here's a picture of Spencer my grandpug. I absolutely adore him. He is a doll and yours is so cute I can't stand it. I remember when Spencer was a puppy he chewed up everything so be careful with Tallula and congratulations on your new addition to your family.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG Spencer is SOOOOOO cute !!!!!! Yeah, thank the Lord I never ever have things lying around, hopefully Yoda can't reach things haha, everything is safely locked away already, and we'll be finishing the lid for Tallula's enclosure this wknd. He is sooooo cute and I am just absolutely dying with excitement !!!! I know it will be a tough job at first, but if other friends and people can do it, so can we  Nick is so cute, he's planned all sorts for Yoda on Saturday, get used to our place, take him for walkies, go to the beach for an hour (its not hot anymore, evening are beautiful). Awwww I just love Spencer! Spencer was one of the names on our final list, but Yoda has always landed at the top, lol.

Oh and thanks Bonnie & Matt !!!!


----------



## terryo (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG!! I am laughing so hard. We have two Pugs in our family.....Daisy and Pepper. Yoda is sooooooooooo cute! You are going to have a ball with that baby. I don't think they every "grow up". lol


----------



## spring pace (Oct 22, 2009)

Stazz said:


> We're getting a PUPPY ! A pug puppy to be exact
> We're meeting the woman tomorrow evening at the vet, the little boy puggy will be checked right in front of me, and if the vet says he's 100%, then he'll be coming home with us !!!!!!! HOLD THUMBS !!!!!!!!! I am too excited ! He is so so so cute



thats great stace, i adore baby pugs, one of my clients got a male last year and he was the cutest, all her pugs are named after the adams family, this one is gomez, her other two were wednesday and pugsley. pugs start sweet and stay that way. youre going to have so much fun. fingers crossed hes healthy and in your new home right away. smiles, spring


----------



## Mochii (Oct 22, 2009)

AWWWWWW congratulations! I want to get a pug when I get my own place also. They are so cute  I grew up with one when I was young but he passed away awhile ago. They have such funny personalities. Congratulations! Pictures later?


----------



## Candy (Oct 22, 2009)

terryo said:


> OMG!! I am laughing so hard. We have two Pugs in our family.....Daisy and Pepper. Yoda is sooooooooooo cute! You are going to have a ball with that baby. I don't think they every "grow up". lol



That's so funny Terry because Spencers engaged to a pug named Daisy. I know we're crazy like that, but my nurse friend has a female pug and she brought her over and her and Spencer fell in love. So I put a little bag around Spencers neck one day when they were over and it had a (fake) diamond charm with a picture of the two of them in it for Daisy to wear around her neck. My nurse friend has a daughter and at that time she was 12 years old and thought that they should get married to each other so that's what we always say. I know my husband and my sons say we're crazy. 

O.K. I just showed my husband the one picture that you posted of Yoda and he thinks he is soooo cute. He loves his color and I love his little wrinkles on his forehead. I hope you know that they love to sleep with you and I mean they sleep right next to you and they never move. It's funny because my son would always say that Spencer was so hot to sleep with, but I love sleeping with him. He puts his little face right next to mine and never moves.  I can't wait until you get him and you post more pictures.


----------

